# What's your natural hair color?



## FeistyFemme (Dec 8, 2004)

And do you wear your natural hair color or dye it?

Mine is a dark ash brown, but it's currently a warm medium brown.

The plan is to grow out my natural color, which is scary because I haven't seen it in years now.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 8, 2004)

My natural color I guess is medium brown (or a _slight _bit darker) I sometimes dye it beck to med. brown as it usually lightens up a bit and there's a reddish tone to it... which always comes back anyway - LOL So I haven't dyed it in awhile.. Just going to let it do it's thing!





&lt;CENTER&gt; &lt;/CENTER&gt;


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 8, 2004)

I have naturally blonde hair that is getting darker every year -- right now it's dark blonde but not quite dark enough to be considered light brown. My mom's hair was exactly the same, so that probably means I will have brown hair by age 40 like she did



I've never dyed my hair .... although if it gets too dark of a brown I might lighten it up a bit, since I would probably look a little too gothic with dark hair and my pale skin!


----------



## keaLoha (Dec 8, 2004)

natural is black, but i colored &amp; highlighted for years. i'm trying to go back to my natural, but it's hard w/all the regrowth.


----------



## Laura (Dec 8, 2004)

I've dark dark dark brown hair.. Although in recent months i'm seeing a hint of red/copper off it which is weird coz i haven't died my hair in about 2 years! I've been using wash in, wash out dyes for the past few weeks to add more shine. I'm addicted to them now!


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Dec 13, 2004)

Mine is a light honey-brown, with natural highlights of golden blonde and red. I've only temporarily dyed it twice, and don't plan on doing that again, until I start graying more (I already have a small gray patch, but it's half-hidden under my hair).


----------



## HarleyMom (Dec 13, 2004)

*My natural hair color? Hmmmmmmmmmm, I forgot. Actually I just colored it last week to try and get it close to what I remember, I just got tired of the blond thing for now. I used a dark ash blond that looks more like a medium brown on me, very pretty color though and my hair looks healthy and shiny this shade, I have a lot of gray hair too but for now the color has them hidden.*


----------



## Shoediva (Dec 15, 2004)

My natural hair color is dark brown, but its a little lighter now since because I was dying it before I got pregnant. Now I'm gonna try going natural again. I can actually feel the difference already. My hair seems much shiner and softer; and its only been about 4 months since I last dyed it.

You are sooo right Janelle: Brunettes do have more fun!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jan 9, 2005)

Natural? What's that?!?

Well, I haven't had my whole head my natural color since I was 14; but my roots come in at a dark ash blonde. (Level 7 in haircolor speak)

I am currently a level 2; which is Jet Black!


----------



## iluvgators (Apr 17, 2005)

My natural hair color is a very, VERY dark brown. It took me 3 years to find the right red color to dye my hair. I finally found it about 4 or 5 years ago. My son is 4 years old and he has never seen my natural hair color until now. For the past 6 months or so, I have not had the money to get my hair colored, so I am 2 toned right now. This is the first time he has ever seen my natural color. But, hopefully this coming week I will have my deep auburn red back. I HOPE SO!!


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 17, 2005)

My natural hair is dark brown with auburn highlights. However, back a year ago I made the impulsive decision to dye my hair jet black (at home) and can STILL see it. So my hair is dark brown/black... with some grey strands around my hairline.






Gotta get that covered up!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 17, 2005)

My natural hair color is dark brown. I have experimented with honey colored hightlights, black, burgandy and right now, I dyed it an expresso color to even it all out. I think I am going to stop with the coloring for at least this year so that it can get healthier and then I will try something new.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 17, 2005)

mine's dark blonde i usually dye it a little lighter dark blonde lol but right now it's grown out for like 9 months and my brother just highlighted it


----------



## Andi (Apr 23, 2005)

mine is the classic ashy blonde that you get when your wheat blonde hair from your child days turns darker and darker every year.

I hate,hate,hate my natural hair color. IÂ´ve been coloring/bleaching/highlighting it since I was 15. right now IÂ´m highlighting it so itÂ´s a medium blonde IÂ´d say.

looking back at the pics from when I was 14 I look like a wallflower. no color in my hair and in my pale face. HORRIBLE


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Apr 23, 2005)

My natural is a level 9 blonde a bit on the ashy side, I color it with a level 12 blue/violet base which makes is look almost white.


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Apr 23, 2005)

My hair is naturally a 6.5 - 7, depending on the season. I've had blonde hightlights forever, and just recently I decided to dye it back my natural color. NO more roots!


----------



## glamslam (Apr 23, 2005)

Mine is very dark brown. I have been coloring it to cover grays but I was just matching my natural shade. Then about 5 months ago I decided to go lighter when L'oreal came out with some new hi-lift browns. The shade I chose was a medium golden brown but it came out a bit reddish on me. I still like it tho, it really warmed up my complexion. When my roots grow in, wow! I really notice how much lighter my hair is now. At first i didn't think it was that different.

I don't stray too far from my natural haircolor or do highlights b/c of the damage factor (I do relaxers) and the upkeep. I'd love to go to a caramel or honey shade someday!


----------



## Liz (Apr 23, 2005)

mine is dark brown.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* mine is the classic ashy blonde that you get when your wheat blonde hair from your child days turns darker and darker every year. 
I hate,hate,hate my natural hair color. IÂ´ve been coloring/bleaching/highlighting it since I was 15. right now IÂ´m highlighting it so itÂ´s a medium blonde IÂ´d say.

looking back at the pics from when I was 14 I look like a wallflower. no color in my hair and in my pale face. HORRIBLE





mine is like that too. it was really light when i was a kid and it just got darker


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 25, 2005)

My got darker too after I had my son. My hair used to be beautiful blonde that everybody thought was fake. Now it's dishwater blonde. Yuck!


----------



## Jen (Apr 25, 2005)

My natural color is a light brown I guess. I keep it hi-lighted so it is blondish looking. I started getting gray hair when I was about 20 years old.




I have to go every 6 weeks to keep my hair looking good.


----------



## K*O* (Apr 25, 2005)

Mine's black... duh, as if you can't tell from my pic....lol


----------



## lilla (Apr 25, 2005)

Mine is dark brown and I usually color it similar...


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Mine is dark brown and I usually color it similar... Mine seems to get darker all the time...it was light blonde when I was little! Now it's a dark honey color, but with tons of blonde highlights. I've also colored it all over several times so I can't really see the natural color anymore!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* and I SOOOO totally agree with Janelle ..BRUNETTES have MORE Fun! WoooHooo! Yeah! Another brunette in the house!!!


----------



## lilla (Apr 26, 2005)

My sister's was almost white blonde when she was young, She is 43 now and it is medium brown almost.... It got darker over the years...

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* Mine seems to get darker all the time...it was light blonde when I was little! Now it's a dark honey color, but with tons of blonde highlights. I've also colored it all over several times so I can't really see the natural color anymore!


----------



## nydoll23 (May 6, 2005)

I have dark ash blonde its a wierd color sometimes it looks kind of grayish. I Dye it light ash blonde(loreal the blondes ,in french sry i dont know how to spell it )But i love the color,occasionally I like to highlight the hair surronding my face.


----------



## LuckyMe (May 6, 2005)

Who knows anymore. I have colored/highlighted my hair for sooooo long. All I know is when I my roots start to show, it used to be a blondish color but know it is almost silver



. And I am only 32!!! But the color I pay for it to be is a warm shade of blonde wth light blonde highlights.


----------



## Sofia (May 7, 2005)

Mine was dirty blond. A stylist once said it was mousey. Without highlights it tends to just look flat and boring. No life to it. I try not to stray too far with the highlights, I don't want to go too blond so I'll get just the crown done. I think once summer is over or maybe even sooner, I'm going dark. Something like chocolate brown.


----------



## envymi (May 7, 2005)

I don't think I've seen my natural color in 16 years! It's kind of like my avatar I guess ( my hair was really light in that shoot, but they spray painted it so I would match the other girls on the box)


----------



## stacie0129 (May 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* My sister's was almost white blonde when she was young, She is 43 now and it is medium brown almost.... It got darker over the years... Mine is a medium brown with some natural red highlights. I used to dye my hair all the time and finally got sick of it. It is so healthy now.


----------



## Leadfoot (May 11, 2005)

I'm a brunette. I have dark blond highlights on top, which I'm probably going to just let grow out. I've been getting my hair highlighted for years, and I'm getting burned out on it.


----------



## Midgard (Jun 1, 2005)

my natural hair color is dark blonde, but i dye my hair black, since i was 16. now i'm 26.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chicago4ever* Mine is medium brown very dull! Currantly it is a light brown with auburn highlights. Welcome to MUT.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chicago4ever* Mine is medium brown very dull! Currantly it is a light brown with auburn highlights. Welcome aboard!



I'm Janelle - nice to meet you!


----------



## smallpuppy (Jun 9, 2005)

My natural hair color is black and I hate it! I started with a few highlights and ended up blonde! But it got way too dry because if your hair is darker the lighter you want it the worst the damage you'll do to it. Right now I have a darker brown color and I love it! My hair is shinier and I said good bye to the straw like hair!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell (Jun 12, 2005)

My natural hair is a light blonde, right now its natural at the top.. and then a bit darker blonde about halfway down.. not that noticable though, as it was all lightened by the sun! I love my hair.. definetly a blonde at heart!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 12, 2005)

My hair is a mousy brown color but I use Clairol Herbal Essences in Nude Crystal.


----------



## redrocks (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm a natural red-head. More on the strawberry blond side.

It's always been natural, but I'm actually thinking of going a bit redder! It scares me though.


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* we've already got a thread on this, so i'm gonna close this to avoid duplicates, but feel free to repost here...
http://makeuptalk.com/forums/showthr...+color%3F.html

thanks!

^^^previous thread




I did a search beforehand too and didn't find it! Thanks Jennifer!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* ^^^previous thread




I did a search beforehand too and didn't find it! Thanks Jennifer!

no problem!


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 30, 2006)

Mine is a dark, mousy, ash blonde that I haven't seen in 9 years. LOL


----------



## charish (Jul 30, 2006)

mine was really light blonde when I was just a tod to about 5 then it started turning dark, i thought my hair was a light brown or blondish brown, well come to find out i was sort of right. it is a really dark blone w/gold in it and almost light brown. but i have highlights in it and from where my hair was getting a little lighter from the sun my roots growing out are darker than the hair that wasn't colored. so i have 3 different colors maybe 4 in my hair. oh before i had it colored i was told my hair was a dark blonde #6, whatever that means.


----------



## sarahmarin (Jul 30, 2006)

my natural colour is dark brown but i like dying it red (or natural with red highlights). now its red but as usual changing to auburn. i think im going for bright firery red highlights the next time


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 30, 2006)

I got my hair cut this weekend and the hairstylist said the natural color was a "very dark ash blonde"(the roots.)On me it's a really unflattering, really unattractive color, not brown and not blonde, and I've been highlighting it/covering the roots forever.


----------



## Tesia (Jul 30, 2006)

My natural hair color is very black. Sometimes it looks dark brown though.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 30, 2006)

i could've sworn i answered this exact same question yesterday! but yeah, it's black and i highlight it.


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i could've sworn i answered this exact same question yesterday! but yeah, it's black and i highlight it. Yeah, Jennifer found this thread for me! (she rocks!)


----------



## Lia (Jul 31, 2006)

Right now, my hair has a strange, rust color to it; the red dye faded a lot... I'll give red another try, and then i'll return to my original dark brown hair


----------



## underthepink24 (Jul 31, 2006)

My hair is a medium/light golden brown. Or as I like to think of it, a non-color. I've been dyeing it semi-permanent red however, so now out in the sun it looks sort of orange, and under the bathroom light I can't see any red at all unless I look very closely at how the strands shine. Instead of seeing the hair reflect sort of golden I see just a bit of that red.

I HATE my natural color and am thinking of dyeing it permanent red...have done it before and can't remember what I used. I want it to look natural though. (None of that purple crud, and not unrealistically bright...more auburn, but very obvious.) I've seen a lot of pics of henna results but most of the time I sorta don't like how it comes out...shame, cause I'd like to use a natural product.

I'm going for that sort of Alyson Hannigan look. I LOVE her hair.

I'm rambling, he he.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmmm.... Well, I'll say it's naturally a dark brown (almost black) with natural red highlights... I've colored it a lot over the years, but generally a shade of brown or red. A few times I went black-black, and once I did blue-black, which was AWESOME!


----------



## underthepink24 (Jul 31, 2006)

Aquilah - how did you do blue-black? My boyfriend has been thinking about doing that for a while.


----------



## nehcterg (Jul 31, 2006)

mine is a dull mouse-y brown, i usually dye, right now i'm a redhead, but iam thinking about letting it grow out natural (but i would have to go browner first)


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Hmmm.... Well, I'll say it's naturally a dark brown (almost black) with natural red highlights... I've colored it a lot over the years, but generally a shade of brown or red. A few times I went black-black, and once I did blue-black, which was AWESOME! I had black (starry night) by loreal for years and I loved it! I'm blond right now but I'm so itchin' to get back to black!!! It was funny because everyone that only knew me having black hair thought it was natural which was so funny because I'm a natural dirty blond!


----------



## miss_me_tomorro (Jul 31, 2006)

i have blonde hair and have never colored my hair cuz i love being a blonde! im thinking of getting strawberry blonde highlights tho...


----------



## dallasblondie (Jul 31, 2006)

reddish blonde, I went a deeper red but now and trying to get back to my natural color for my wedding.


----------



## Leony (Jul 31, 2006)

Jet black


----------



## ivette (Jul 31, 2006)

dark brunette


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Jul 31, 2006)

Black.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 31, 2006)

My hair is really dark brown. I haven't dyed it in YEARS. I used to "frost" it in high school. What I hate about my hair now though is that my ends are lighter than my roots, just naturally (I live in alot of sunlight so as it's growing, that hair is exposed to the sunlight longer, and therefore fades), and I can't correct it without dying it or cutting off the ends. And I don't wanna do either!


----------



## yuna1986 (Jul 31, 2006)

my natural hair color is dark brown.Now it is dark but with light brown highlights


----------



## Annia (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* I have naturally blonde hair that is getting darker every year -- right now it's dark blonde but not quite dark enough to be considered light brown. My mom's hair was exactly the same, so that probably means I will have brown hair by age 40 like she did




I've never dyed my hair .... although if it gets too dark of a brown I might lighten it up a bit, since I would probably look a little too gothic with dark hair and my pale skin!



I have dark hair and pale skin! =P
I really want to dye my hair... Just don't know what colours to use. And I wouldn't know who to trust to dye my hair. I know I don't trust myself to do it, Lol


----------



## jessiee (Jul 31, 2006)

i have a somewhat strawberry blonde color. I hate it.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 31, 2006)

Black/Dark Brown


----------



## ANILEIJA (Aug 5, 2006)

My natural haircolor is .. Well, I think it's kinda reddish darkbrown. It's a very beautiful color. Right now my hair is dyed black, but I'm growing it out.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

My hair is a light brown color. I use to dye it blonde!! Thank god I got out of that stage because it looked terrible on me LOL!!


----------



## Simone (Aug 5, 2006)

My natural haircolor is that old staple color of dishwater blonde. More ashy than golden.

I always either have highlights or lowlights in my hair, my hair is just too dull not to do otherwise.


----------



## Gee (Aug 7, 2006)

My hair is a coppery red tone. Never been dyed.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 7, 2006)

Natural - Light Brown/with blonde highlights

Dye- Dark brown - but have not dyed it in about 6 months.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* Black/Dark Brown Same here!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* mine is the classic ashy blonde that you get when your wheat blonde hair from your child days turns darker and darker every year. 
I hate,hate,hate my natural hair color. IÂ´ve been coloring/bleaching/highlighting it since I was 15. right now IÂ´m highlighting it so itÂ´s a medium blonde IÂ´d say.

looking back at the pics from when I was 14 I look like a wallflower. no color in my hair and in my pale face. HORRIBLE





exactly the same here! I hate my natural hair color, it makes me look so plain, boring and washed out. I used to bleach my hair for many years (many highlights) and about two years ago i went brown. I had cool brown, dark brown, and lighter shades... now I dyed them brown with reddish hue. I love to change my haircolor. My Bf wants me to go natural for a while... I might do it for him, but I dont think I could stand it for too long


----------



## vav (Aug 7, 2006)

Mine is medium brown, on the ashy side.I've dyed it blonde, violet red, orangey red, dark brown and black. Now it's almost back to natural and i'm waiting for them to grow to get rid of the last dye which was orangey red and sucked. I don't know what i'll do next, i might go for a warm brown.


----------



## jayleelah (Aug 7, 2006)

mine is dark brown, I dye it since I was 15.


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 7, 2006)

Mine is the very black one!


----------



## JewelZz (Aug 7, 2006)

My natural hair color is dark brown but ive been coloring it for the past 5 years..basically i havent seen my natural hair color for 5 years..But now im getting out of that phase and just want my natural hair color back..sometimes the best things are the ones that u start with.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Aug 8, 2006)

I have naturally ashy dark blonde hair.. that looks pretty dull on me and I highly dislike it lol... I often get it highlighted to brighten it up.


----------



## pikamyrda (Aug 9, 2006)

Mine's black


----------



## babiicouturexo (Aug 9, 2006)

Chestnut brown.





When I have my hair dirty blonde, many people think it's my natural.

I come from European descent, so.

But, nope. Dark hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

My hair was light blonde when I was a child/teenager. My natural color (as an adult) is dark blonde with natural blonde pieces that accent the base color. It's difficult to describe.


----------



## michko970 (Aug 9, 2006)

A reddish brown


----------



## luxotika (Aug 9, 2006)

My natural color is somewhere between dark blonde/light brown, but I haven't had it that color in years. I dye it black because the color looks better on me and doesn't wash me out like my natural color, but when the roots grow in, it looks funny!


----------



## tamarind26 (Aug 9, 2006)

mine is black..no matter how much i dyed my hair red,,it's not visible still..black predominates.


----------



## luvme (Aug 9, 2006)

My hair is naturally medium brown with light brown mixed in.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 9, 2006)

Jet black!


----------



## x_nicole_x (Aug 10, 2006)

my natural hair colour should be black (since my mothers side is chinese) but since i was about 14 i was dyiny my hair every shade i could lol. now its my natural dark brown/black and ive had a few blonde and light brown highlights put in

xxx


----------



## FearlessBunny (Aug 11, 2006)

My natural hair color is black/brown, but it hasn't been that color since I was 17. I'm thinking red highlights next.


----------

